# How do you erase a HD?



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

My upgraade to a 8 gig is working but I am thinking of starting over because of a modem problem. Too many copies of US robitics software. At this point it might be easier to just start over.

How is this done? 

Are 200 mmx chips still available today? I want to try upgrading the processor. 200 is the minimum for aOL DSL...

Ahh wonder why I am still thinking of DSL?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

If you're going to install 2000 or XP, just boot off the CD and it will guide you through it (delete your current partitions and make a new NTFS part). Otherwise, you should boot off a DOS boot disk, run fdisk and delete your partitions, then make a new one (or, if you just have one and it's the format you want just FORMAT C


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I am running windows 98 on this old computer. Would a 166 support a newer edition of windows?


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

go into dos prompt type format C: or what ever your drive letter is.


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob Haller _
> *I am running windows 98 on this old computer. Would a 166 support a newer edition of windows? *


Maybe ME but your better of staying with Win98.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I believe 150 is the minimum for ME. ME works fine with 200MMX, which is what I have on 3 of my computers. bogi does not like ME, but I have had good luck with it.

Yes, you can still find 200 MMX precessors. I suggest you try and find the Intel 200 MMX Overdrive. It will cost a few bucks more, but I think it is worth it. It comes with a built in cooling fan, and built in electronics, so all you have to do is plug it into a socket 5 or socket 7 and it runs. No worries about jumpers or settings.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Definately not Me, it would run bad. As would XP I'd say Windows 2000 would be best. I've used it on 166 Pentiums (no MMX), and it runs far better than Windows 98


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

ME offers almost nothing over 98SE. Leo did a run down on TSS once and basically said ME isnt worth it. I remember they actually uninstalled ME and put 98 back on the main PCs used on Call For Help and The Screen Savers. Personally I think ME was just a plan by M$ to get an additional $90 from everyone who wants the latest and greatest. Just one year after ME was released XP was released.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

The worst thing about me is that Microsoft released a far superior OS before it - Windows 2000, which is an excellent OS for those who can't run XP.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

But also not everyone can run WIN2K. My CD burner, DVD-ROM and I believe my video card were not supported by WIN2K. Although I have a new CD burner, so presently that shouldnt be a problem. WIN2K is the one operating system I would love to have on this machine.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Not a chance. Your CD Burner and DVD Rom should DEFINATELY be because of ATAPI - a VERY old CD burner might not be, but anything at all recent will be. As for the video card - what's the card? I'll look it up for you, almost all cards are supported.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I have a 3DFX Voodoo 3000 and a Creative SoundBlaster Live 2000 4 Channel audio card. When/if I get 2000 will I have to install all new drivers? All of my current drivers are on my system factory restore CD so I guess so. with exception of my modem, since I had my modem replaced. I have that on a seperate CD and it is WIN2K complient. I'm not on a network so I dont have to worry about that. The only other thing wold be my keyboard and mouse drivers, but I suppose I could get them direct from Compaqs website. And then theres my printer and scanner (USB). My scanner says WIN98 or above, but it says nothing about NT. At 24X my burner is not that old, so thats not a worry anymore. Thanks Mark!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

All your drivers, including the Voodoo ones are really old. You should upgrade them anyways. (there are no official Voodoo drivers, but I believe you can get an official 2000 release, if not, my cousin using my old V3 3000 on XP is happy with 3rd party drivers) Your computer would work better. And yes, 2000 needs WDM drivers like XP, whereas 98 uses the less reliable VxD drivers. Keyboard and mouse don't need drivers. Scanner might be a problem - what make and model is it?

If/when you install 2000 I suggest you boot off the install CD, and when it asks what partition to install to DELETE your current partitions and make a new one. Then when it asks what file system, tell it to use NTFS (NTFS works better in almost all cases in my experience - and I've used 2000 and Xp on a lot of systems). That way you have a totally clean install and it will run far better than an upgrade install.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Keyboard and mouse don't need drivers


Actually yeah, well not so much the mouse its a basic scroll mouse, but my Keyboard is a Comapq Internet keyboard with volume controls, one touch print and CD/DVD controls on it. That I can get streight from Compaq I guess.



> Scanner might be a problem - what make and model is it?


Compaq S4 100 (I think its the only one they ever made besides mulitfunction scan/fax/ect). I have a Compaq IJ750 printer, that model was introduced about 3 years ago, along with a Compaq IJ700 printer that came out whenever the first 1200X1200 dpi printers came off the shelfs., as its based on the first Lexmark 1200X1200 ink jet.

After I got done with my previous post I checked Ebay. There was an auction that was ending soon, $122 for WIN2K Pro SR2. If it wasnt for me get a 501 next week, I would have bid on it in the final seconds.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

If you're still running a P166, and want to keep the same setup (mobo etc) but just upgrade the CPU, Evergreen Technologies do a Spectra 400Mhz which will happily fit in your same Socket 7/Super Socket 7 processor. www.evertech.com is their website. I ran one for ages on an old PC that originally had a P75 in it. Worked like a dream.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

That's a good option I forgot all about CoriBright. To be honest - I didn't know they still made them. They are suppoesed to work very well.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

There is always an issue with Upgrading a very old machine. It is always just juggling the #s. I used several of those Evergreren upgrade CPUs in the past and it worked great. But then other components started to go bad. Before you know it, you are having to replace memory, or the video card, power supply, etc. SO to keep your investment of $100 in the CPU (made up the #) from being wasted, you have to invest another $100, and so one, and so on. 

So only do the CPU upgrade if the machine shows no signs other problems.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

2 years or so ago I upgraded 2 100's and a 133 to the overdrive 200 MMX. I considered the evergreen, but read some reviews that raised some questions. I decided to just go with the Intel, since it remained within the specs of what the motherboards were designed for, and was cheaper as well. The 200 MMX, while not an overwhelmingly dramatic upgrade in speed, was significant, and enough to let me use some software that otherwise would not have worked. For one thing, it meets the minimum requirements for a cable modem. I decided it was a good compromise until I either upgrade the motherboard, case, cpu, memory, or start completely over. Actually, that is pretty close to starting over isn't it.  Outside of a hard drive and my burner, and possibly my video card, at least for a while, I plan on some major changes in a year when my wife is done with school and is getting a paycheck again. I couldn't see spending the money on the Evergreen upgrade (although they have come down significantly) when the rest of the machine wasn't designed for it.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"Actually yeah, well not so much the mouse its a basic scroll mouse, but my Keyboard is a Comapq Internet keyboard with volume controls, one touch print and CD/DVD controls on it. That I can get streight from Compaq I guess."

It still won't need drivers for basic functions. It will need drivers for some or all of the extra buttons if you want to use them.

"Compaq S4 100 (I think its the only one they ever made besides mulitfunction scan/fax/ect). I have a Compaq IJ750 printer, that model was introduced about 3 years ago, along with a Compaq IJ700 printer that came out whenever the first 1200X1200 dpi printers came off the shelfs., as its based on the first Lexmark 1200X1200 ink jet."

Lexmark drivers may work with your printer, and if so, they'd be better than Compaq ones in all liklihood. Either way, here are the Compaq WDM driver approved by Compaq for 2000 links:

IJ700 - http://www29.compaq.com/falco/sp_result.asp?Model=3552&Os=93
S4-100 - http://www29.compaq.com/falco/sp_result.asp?Model=3560&Os=93


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks a lot Mark! I know about that keyboard, that I only need the drivers for the extra functions, but I use them quite a lot so thats a must. I just found them on Compaqs website. Next week there is going ot be a computer show around here. I am going to go and look for WIN2K, if I cant find it cheap I'll probably end up getting it from someone off of Ebay. Amazon what $270 for it. Thanks again for your help


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Do remember that while your CDRW and DVD drives will work, there's a small chance the software may not. If you need new software - I like Nero Burning Rom and PowerDVD XP 4.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I have Roxio Easy CD Creator Platnium 5.1, I had to dowload the update files for both that and DirectCD since my burner wasnt supported by 5.0 and I do use PowerDVD XP 4. That made a huge difference in DVD PQ over my old program, DVD Express. The only other programs I use are Dreamweaver MX, MS Office '97 Pro (going to get Office 2000 Pro), MS Street & Trips and Print Shop 11 Deluxe and Corel Office 8 Academic Edition. Along with the pc utility programs like the Norton suites, AdAware Plus, ZA Pro. All those are newer programs and should be supported by Window 2000.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Sounds good,


----------

